# Suspensory injury and wraps



## featherfox (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guys, 

One of my horses is on stall rest for at least the next 6 months due to a suspensory ligament tear. He has swelling to the suspensory ligament as well as the inferior check ligament on the top portion of his leg, and then has areas of small tearing on the individual suspensory branches down lower. 

I have been going out to see him everyday, however sometimes the weather does not permit me to go out afterwork. The snow just doesn't get cleared off the roads especially where he is being boarded - out in the middle of nowhere.

The injury happened about a little bit over a month ago and I have been wrapping his leg daily, doing poultices, given him bute, etc etc. The problem I have is when I cannot make it out I have asked the BO to wrap his leg for me. However, the one week I had them do this the bandage was wrapped with the pressure on the tendon - completely the wrong way. I would hate for him to have more problems because of an incorrectly placed bandage. So, as you guessed I had to scratch that idea. I would offer to show the BO how to wrap the horses leg, but they are somewhat a know-it-all and I do not want to overstep my boundaries. I don't like trying to teach people who are not willing to learn, and I don't want to create a bad relationship with the BO.

I was thinking about buying some boots like these-

Back on Track Therapeutic Quick Leg Wraps - Statelinetack.com

Has anyone used these? Do you think I could give these to the BO for them to wrap the legs while I am away? I want him in the bandages for support and healing. Any ideas? There is no one else out at the barn that I really trust to wrap his legs, and after finding out the BO saying they could do it and coming back to a wrapped mess, I'm not sure what else to do.

Thanks guys


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

---



featherfox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> One of my horses is on stall rest for at least the next 6 months due to a suspensory ligament tear. He has swelling to the suspensory ligament as well as the inferior check ligament on the top portion of his leg, and then has areas of small tearing on the individual suspensory branches down lower. *My horse had torn ligaments and sesamoiditis on both fronts due to the founder rehab farrier cutting too much heel in one strike.*
> 
> ...


*You have a serious dilemma, that's for sure. Other than maybe paying someone else who isn't even a horse owner BUT might be a conscientious dog owner, or a vet assistant, I can't think of anything other than what I have already suggested:-(*

*If you lived closer, I'd rig up an extra stall and keep him while you're gone <sigh> *

*Good luck getting this figure out as it was 8 months before I felt my horse's legs were strong enough to put him back in pasture with the other three. They live on some pretty strong hills plus he is low man in the pecking order. I didn't turn him back to pasture, until he became so insistent that I said "you had better know what you're saying" and let him go -------------with his legs wrapped but no poultice.*

*I forgot to add: He has completely healed to where the untrained eye would never in a million years guess he has tendon damage. *


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

Just came across your post. I myself have a horse with a deep flexor tear. I have the ability to wrap it daily. My vet said I have been doing great as far as the swelling. I have also been searching the web inside and out about the BACK ON TRACK wrap boots. I have seen great reviews and I am considering to buy them in the next few days. But I would like to see someone on this forum comment on their experince with them. Also about anyone's experince with a deep flexor tear and the outcome of the horse. I had one vet say she has a 75% chance of recovery and another vet say that 100% of never being an athlete and 40% chance of a walk trot horse. ANYONE?????


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

Just came across your post. I myself have a horse with a deep flexor tear. I have the ability to wrap it daily. My vet said I have been doing great as far as the swelling. I have also been searching the web inside and out about the BACK ON TRACK wrap boots. I have seen great reviews and I am considering to buy them in the next few days. But I would like to see someone on this forum comment on their experince with them. Also about anyone's experince with a deep flexor tear and the outcome of the horse. I had one vet say she has a 75% chance of recovery and another vet say that 100% of never being an athlete and 40% chance of a walk trot horse. ANYONE??????


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Argh, I just lost my reply!!!
I agree with walk in the park. I have the back on track for the hinds, but would use them for after my gelding has healed. He sustained a rh suspensory tear last year and is in rehab now.

I think you might want to look at the iconoclast boot for rehab. There is a thread on the forum about them. I am looking at them as well, they aren't that expensive. There is another boot they make for performance, but you'd use those for after the injury has healed.

My vet declared my horse may 'never be serviceably sound' and that it was DSLD, a chronic degenerative condition. What a huge blow that was to hear. 
Well that was mid November last year. We did PRP in December, and the rehab regime was hand walking for x minutes. Come Jan. 2015 we were under saddle at the walk, progressing to 40 minutes. The walk was declared "phenominal" and two weeks ago we were cleared to begin trot for 2 minutes. 

He's not sound at the trot right now (1/5) but at least he can be a trail horse. I am super grateful for that because he is such a great horse. The footing makes a big difference how he looks and feels. In the arena (hogfuel) he felt and looked like crap during our trot piece--outside on the hardpack, he looked and felt almost normal. So we are avoiding the arena as much as possible. As well, after working on harder ground, there is either no heat or little heat in the affected area after. More heat after working in the arena!

Vet has declared the suspensory issue an injury now, not DSLD, not degenerative going into both legs. Whew!


----------

